# Mazzer On Demand Kit ideas



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I am not a big fan of the Mazzer funnel nor the cost of it

I like the function of the Auberins timer but again not the form

Both of these statements go somewhat against the grain with me as I am normally a function over form guy but this past month I have been toying with the idea of a "normal" on demand Mod for Mazzers that might be packaged (think PID kit from Mr Shades)

I believe I have sourced the timer and buttons similar to the Auberins ready made box so now the question is again out of my normal sphere of consideration.... Aesthetics.

I would like to start by posing a question:

Those of you that own things like Fiorenzato E's, Mythos etc Are you happy with the angle of the display and the angle/height of the shute/tube filling your portafilter? Would you change anything?

I shall not be going horizontal a la Mazzer nor vertical (k30)

I expect to use a 2 x 16 display like my mythos but wondering if the display angle needs to be pronounced like Zenith club or less so like the Mythos.

With the differing heights of SJ and Royal will I need to take that into account and assume the angle to be that of a say 1.75m persons eyes at arms length.

I am sure you have the idea by now.... Your thoughts please ladies and gentlemen


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Total newb to the mazzer but I'll be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Now this is an exciting idea!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Packaged similar to the Mythos in that with a smaller hopper fitted maybe just above the chute, sort of a cross between a 65e that encloses the chute (for an SJ) and possibly less so on a royal? I guess this would sit around the body of the grinder as sort of a collar to include display / buttons etc thus an easy retrofit?

Just thoughts out loud

John


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

currently my thinking is for a delivery tube like a macap for example

Then enclose all and add display like is done with Fiorenzato


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I built my own box - like the Auber one - using the Auber timer unit.

At the time I couldn't find any other timer unit that would provide the 1 shot or 2 shot functionality - though if I were to build the same thing today then I'd 100% use an Arduino or ESP8266 with small OLED screen and auber-esque push buttons. You could do some nice functions with that - shot counts, wifi control / reporting , Alexa control (why? why not!), etc - and be much more than the Auber timer is.

My original unit used SSRs but the reverse EMF killed them within a short period of time - so physical relay or contactor is a better idea unless you want to include snubber circuitry as well.

Happy to provide any thoughts or assistance that I can usefully provide if you'd value it in any way.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I expect a lot of people here would buy a mazzer timer kit if it was less than the auber one ;-)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the SSR comment. I had not realised one should look for units rated at twice the voltage in use on the outputs and with integral snubbers to have any chance at all


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Callum or coffeechap used to do these I think

With an auberins

Shades did too

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20881-Auber-timed-dosing-external-box


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Great idea if the cost vs on demand equivalent grinder stacks up.

Ive never considered the positioning or angle of the mythos display so at that height Id say its about right. Probably needs to be more horizontal (slightly) on a SJ


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Very much following this idea!


----------

